# Automator et Microsoft Word



## matt_billon (2 Août 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai découvert Automator et je trouve ça génial! je souhaite l'utiliser pour envoyer dès mails automatiquement. J'ai d'un côté min compte Gmail et de l'autre côté un fichier Word de publipostage. Je veux qu'automator aille systématiquement copier coller du texte qui est dans mon doc Word dans un nouveau mail Gmail. Une fois que cela est fait il faudrait qu'il clique sur suivant dans Word pour aller au fichier personnalisé suivant. Cela est tres simple en soi mais le problème est qu'automator be semble pas gérer Word. Aucune tâche exécutée dans Word ne s'enregistre. 
Si je souhaite faire cette méthode et pas passer par du mail de masse traditionnel comme mailchimp le propose c'est parce que j'ai pas envie que trop de mails partent d'un coup. Je veux qu'il soient envoyés au compte goûte. À raison de 1 par minute. 

Voilà si vous pouvez m'aider ce serait top 

Merci!!!

Matthieu


----------

